# Goose Reports



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Post your goose reports here.

I haven't seen any yet.

But it isn't unheard of to see a small flock or two of specklebellies during teal season.


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

pass the crack pipe. its August


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

3rdcst said:


> pass the crack pipe. its August


LMAO!!


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Geese*

I saw a lot of white one last week at the zoo. But there was some brown ones also. Also I saw Afflac duck and he wasn't acting normal. He was trying to drown the other ducks, kept jumping on top of them.
Hmmmm.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Last Friday I also saw a couple of white geese in a pond next to a house. 

They were the really big white geese with the bulbous looking bill.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

The Canadians are everywhere, grassy fields next to parking lot at work, in the grass field next to the parking lot at the grocery store, along the river bank every day when I drive to work in the morning and home for lunch and in the evening after work. Fly over my house every other day within bow range in the mornings and evenings. 

I just recently moved to Iowa due to work and the Canadian geese are everywhere like the black birds in south Texas or Pigeons at an overpass. Now that I have an Iowa drivers license, going to get a resident hunting license this year and try to get a couple off the back porch when they fly over in the morning or evening at tree trop level about 40 feet above the house.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Was doing a job in Ft. Wayne, Indiana a couple years ago in March. Canadas were thick as pigeons. Walking around in the grass between the divided lanes of the freeway, walking all around the grounds at the motel we were staying in. People just payed em no mind, I'm goin crazy wishing I had a gun.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I was given a reliable report of 10 Specklebelly's being seen on the Garwood Prairie on Saturday. 

Won't be long until they are pouring in.


----------



## hunt91 (Jun 27, 2014)

There are a handful of specs on the prairie but not enough to start talking about quite yet....


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

I saw a dozen Canadas in Providence Rhode Island this morning!


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

No geese seen but holy ****e the Pintails have showed up on the Eastside. We could have waxed the Sprigs this past weekend.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Most years Specks show up near the end of September.

Hopefully they will keep pouring in.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A big bunch of Canadians went over here yesterday morning.60 miles south of Red River and I was stone sober since it was so early.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

MWP said:


> No geese seen but holy ****e the Pintails have showed up on the Eastside. We could have waxed the Sprigs this past weekend.


PINTAILS: Well I can tell you there is a TON in Saskatchewan and hopefully they make it all the way down here. There were SWARMS of them!


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya'll guys gotta stop talking about geese and pintails. I'm getting a funny feeling in my stomach and i'm aching to see some birds doing backflips down to our spread. The anticipation is K I L L I N G me.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> A big bunch of Canadians went over here yesterday morning.60 miles south of Red River and I was stone sober since it was so early.


 You sure you were sober? Were they some big Canadians? Some of them Canadian folks are fat.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw a short video of a small flock of specks that showed up this weekend in Wharton county.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Seen a few small groups of specks moving through just east of Sealy this last week.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

_"Were they some big Canadians? Some of them Canadian folks are fat."_

I will be in Ontario week after next. Will make careful observations and report findings. LOL!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Small group of specks on the ground in Matagorda County. I'd say about a dozen or so, but it's a start.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone seen a white goose yet?


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Saw specks last week near Katy


----------



## benellihunting (Jan 12, 2005)

I have reliable information that 144 are not going to migrate this winter.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Remember the good ol days Canada's migrated to SETX?


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

TatterTot said:


> Remember the good ol days Canada's migrated to SETX?


Yep, park geese like that don't make it to SE TX anymore.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

I goosed the wife last night....does that count?


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

Had 7 specks sitting on a new DU project west of Palacios this morning.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Had a report of 3 Specks seen in Brazoria County this weekend.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Received a report from an ultra reliable and long time goose hunting expert of 500 specks on FM 1162.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Just had a flock of specks fly over here in palacios!

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Like clock work, we do this every year.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

*Another reliable report*

These aren't going to make it! Saw THOUSANDS of white geese headed this way in the Yorkton, Sasketchewan area earlier this week.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

There were 250-300 specks on FM 1162 this morning along with 1 juvenile snow goose.

Looks to be reasonably good to good numbers of young specks. Not exactly a large sample size though.

Need rain.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Cynoscion said:


> These aren't going to make it! Saw THOUSANDS of white geese headed this way in the Yorkton, Sasketchewan area earlier this week.


Looks like a decent amount of juvie snows where you were.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Spoke with a friend that just returned from Alberta Province in Canada.

They had some great hunting. 

Mostly mallards and canada's with some snow geese mixed in.

According to him the hatch looked OK. Not great. But he believes those are mostly western central flyway geese and not what migrates to our area. 

The guides mentioned the migration is way behind this year and the snows had not showed in numbers approaching what they would expect for mid October.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Saw a wad of geese flying down the coast on Saturday over West Bay. Several Hundred.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw what I estimated to be 600-700 speck's on FM 1162 today.

If that is any indication of the hatch for them it is pretty good.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been reading the migration reports on DU's website.

There have been numerous reports of specks and snows flying constantly over Arkansas, Missouri and north Louisiana. Reports have been coming from Mississippi also.

I have not been any more around here unfortunately. Did see a few cranes arrive this week.


----------



## Milltodk (Oct 2, 2011)

*Waterfowl Report*

I drove the Chesterville and Eagle Lake prairie (FM 3013 and FM 1093) on the way to check a couple ponds. In Chesterville we had maybe 200 Specks on pond and very few ducks.

On way to Garwood from Chesterville FM 1093 to FM 3013 to Mathews store road across to HWY 71 and then down FM 333 West of Garwood 7 miles and surrounding area. I saw estimated 30 Specks total on one plowed (mud) field. Very few ducks on the three or four ponds I looked at on Garwood prairie. I will say the weather moved in while driving in Garwood and that made it more difficult to see.

If you had your ponds blocked you should have received enough rain to start a nice pond for next weekend.


----------



## puckkeeper28 (May 7, 2012)

Saw some snows and cranes off 2004 today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Watched 10 flocks of speckebelly's migrating in this morning south of El Campo over about 1.5 hours time.


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Watched alot of flocks for a solid hour or so in Round Rock moving south. Even had a few stragglers dip into our field while finishing up dove season


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

700-800 specks and an estimated thousand of more cranes south of El Campo.

Big swarm of ducks also. Mostly Pintail's


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Flock of Kanucks went over yesterday morning here in North Texas.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Lots of Specks in Matagorda County already.


----------

